# some pics of me(note the deer is my gramps friends)



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

these are a few pics of me. they are the first i have posted on this site. enjoy. post comments here.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

huh? where are they?

oh i know


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

im confused


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

o i c u couldnt see the adress


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

This thread makes no sense! why is it listed in the duck hunting forum?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Where are they???????????????????????/ :-? What address??????


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:huh: huh :huh:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Post pics of deer in the deer hunting forum...by the way...where are the pics????


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

www.nodakoutdoors.piczo.com


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry for the misunderstandinf and it has pics of ducks mostly


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats a big f'in carp.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

yes and i caught it on rollerblades and 6 pound test


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

looks like your quite the oudoors woman. AMAZING DEER!!!! :beer:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

ha lol im a guy hehe i have long hair man :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Why did you get a hen ruddy duck mounted? Doesn't seem like a trophy duck, does it have sentimental value?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

who is the hot chick?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

duckduck...goose! said:


> im confused


Your confused. If your a guy than I think I am confused!! :lol:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

lol i just have long hair..........im a metal kid who enjoys fishing and hunting.........i have big ears so i hide them too. and triple b i think you are gay......calling me hot lol


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

Big Ol Deer Eh


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> i caught it on rollerblades and 6 pound test


I usually use popcorn, worms, or hotdogs for catching carp...never used rollerblades...interesting bait though.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

lol i was wearing them.......caught on a tube jig lol i was bass fishing and wham, and thats one of the smaller ones in there


----------

